# Woom 2/3 oder Naloo 16? Erstfahrrad für 4-jährige..



## Diurnes (8. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich recherchiere nun seit einigen Stunden.. Meine Tochter ist gerade 4 geworden, 100cm groß, Schrittlänge 41cm.. 

Unser lokaler Fahrradladen hat uns das Woom 2 empfohlen. Nun habe ich aber hier im Forum gelesen, dass ein 16 Zoll Fahrrad generell eigentlich die bessere Lösung wäre. Meint ihr das Woom 3 ist noch zu groß? 
Es wird ihr erstes Fahrrad und ist bislang nur Laufraderprobt. 
Habe noch das Naloo Chameleon 16 ins Auge gefasst. Find ich persönlich toll, aber mit Versand bin ich dann auch bei 400 € & da habe ich mich gefragt, obs dann doch eher das wird, was ich hier kaufen kann..
Habt ihr sonst noch Alternativen vielleicht? 

Bin einfach etwas überfordert 

Ich danke Euch  
LG, Steffi


----------



## joglo (8. März 2021)

Diurnes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich recherchiere nun seit einigen Stunden.. Meine Tochter ist gerade 4 geworden, 100cm groß, Schrittlänge 41cm..
> 
> Unser lokaler Fahrradladen hat uns das Woom 2 empfohlen. Nun habe ich aber hier im Forum gelesen, dass ein 16 Zoll Fahrrad generell eigentlich die bessere Lösung wäre. Meint ihr das Woom 3 ist noch zu groß?
> ...



Hi,
die Woom Bikes sind üblicherweise recht groß im Vergleich zu der verwendeten Laufradgröße.
Deshalb wird das auch zu recht erst ab 105cm Körpergröße empfohlen bzw. wird der Händler auch richtig liegen dass für den Anfang das Woom2 besser wäre (allerdings halt auch nicht lange...).
Das Naloo ist ne Ecke kleiner (sieht man auch optisch schon, der Sattel kann viel tiefer gestellt werden) und deshalb ab 93cm empfohlen.

Idealerweise sollte man deshalb nicht die Bikes nach Laufradgröße auswählen oder gleichsetzen.

Ich persönlich würde Dir empfehlen auch mal das Kubike 16S in Erwägung zu ziehen.





						KUbikes - Komplette Montage in Deutschland! - <strong>KUbikes 16S</strong> - ab 2,5 Jahren - ab 5,2 kg - ab 409 €
					

Das KUbikes 16S, unser super leichtes, kleines 16 Zoll Kinderfahrrad. Ab 5,2 kg! Komplett in Deutschland montiert. Als TOUR, MTB, CustomMade und superlight Variante erhältlich! Mit 2-Gang-Automatik Schaltung von SRAM als Auswahlmöglichkeit.




					www.kubikes.de
				




Für mehr Alternativen kannst Du gerne man den Kinderradfinder ansehen.








						Leichte, gute Kinderfahrräder in richtiger Größe finden
					

Welches Kinderfahrrad passt?... Gute, leichte Kinderfahrräder ganz einfach in der passenden Größe finden. Gut 300 Kinderfahrräder von über 30 Marken.




					www.kinderfahrradfinder.de
				



Am besten die Schrittlänge eingeben, dann kriegst Du eine gute Übersicht von den meisten empfehlenswerten Rädern die für die Größe passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diurnes (8. März 2021)

Danke erstmal 
Also hab mich nochmal mit dem Kubike 16 beschäftigt. Da wäre dann aber wahrscheinlich die Größe S und nicht L die bessere Lösung, oder was meinst Du ? 
Die Maße würden auch schon beim L passen, denke mal aber, dass S für Fahranfänger besser sein wird. 
Und ich habe sogar ein paar Händler in der Nähe gefunden. Ich weiß garnicht, warum ich Kubike nicht auf dem Schirm hatte bisher. Danke also 👍


----------



## delphi1507 (8. März 2021)

Diurnes schrieb:


> Danke erstmal
> Also hab mich nochmal mit dem Kubike 16 beschäftigt. Da wäre dann aber wahrscheinlich die Größe S und nicht L die bessere Lösung, oder was meinst Du ?
> Die Maße würden auch schon beim L passen, denke mal aber, dass S für Fahranfänger besser sein wird.
> Und ich habe sogar ein paar Händler in der Nähe gefunden. Ich weiß garnicht, warum ich Kubike nicht auf dem Schirm hatte bisher. Danke also 👍


8ch weiß jetzt nicht wie S und L zu dem alten im Vergleich ausfallen, aber mein Junior ist mit 1,03 vom 16" KU (da gab es noch kein S und L) aufs 20" suburb gewechselt! Würde demnach bei 1m eher das L nehmen... Eventuell für 2 Wochen ein kleineres leihen, der Kauf lohnt aber für 2 Wochen bis das mit dem fahren sitzt nicht!


----------

